# баян "золотарев"



## mjnh (9 Мар 2010)

всем добрый день!
нужна информация о баяне "золотарев"насколько я понимаю это vignoni.
может кто нибудь играет на таком инструменте.
поделитесь впечатлениями.плюсы,минусы,сравнение с юпитером.
в общем тема такая:есть старый цельный юпитер (требует вложений) есть возможность продать и взять золотарева.стоит ли?инструмент нужен как для классики так и для эстрады. Ваше мнение?


----------



## Jupiter (10 Мар 2010)

Есть два варианта "Золоторёва" - с диапазоном 58 кнопок в правой(левая полная),двухголосный- фагот и гобой),три подбородка. Регистров на крышке нет,цена -2900 евро. И есть трёхголосный,семь бород,регистров на крышке нет,диапазон полный,64 кнопки,от ми до ми,цена в пределах 3500-3600 евро.
Голоса- куски ручной работы. Да,это Vignoni.Это новинка- так что поделится с Вами никто не сможет а вот рассказать конкретно общее можно.
Я хоть и друг Джанкарлу Виньони,но с Юпитером,даже стареньким,"Золотарёва" в один ряд,к сожалению, нельзя ставить...Юпитер- это концертный инструмент. "VZ"- это инструмент для учащихся коледжей и выпускных классов ДМШ.
Премущества "VZ"- новый,совершенная механика,кусок,который держит строй минимум 10 лет,возможность продать по паре -тройке лет учёбы в музучилище за номинал. "VZ" сделан по скосу клавиатур с Юпитера.При переходе на Юпитер не надо привыкать. Да, может гриф толще у "VZ",но у Юпитера вообще гриф тоньше всех среди мирового баянного стандарта.В принципе- по такой цене заказной инструмент такого качества не купишь - и Юпитер и Зонта и Акко дороже в среднем на 1000 евро,но у последних стоит цельная планка,которая,в принципе,для начального обучения и не так уж важна... Хороший "кусок" тоже очень "чуткий" на "рр" и "ff".
Минусы "VZ"- "кусок"...


----------



## zet10 (11 Мар 2010)

Есть еще одна фирма которая добротно делает инструменты и по хорошей цене это"Балоне бурини",я в прошлом месяце получил от них партию новых инструментов для ДМШ., цена данных инструментов 2700 евро.,Модель"Ария 43 Б",совершенная механника,легкие,готово-выборные,вобщем для детей лучше не придумаешь.Если есть желание подьезжайте ко мне в магазин и посмотрите образец,есть модели как двухголосные так и трехголосные готово-выборные!Жаль конечно что наши фабрики мало обеспокоины производством детских инструментов,производят конечно но качество хромает.


----------



## mjnh (11 Мар 2010)

Спасибо всем за информацию. Однако по баяну вопрос не о детском обучении.
Хочется найти альтернативу юпитеру - немного полегче, допустимо что послабее т.к.работать с микрофоном. Опять же и цена - качество не последний вопрос.
А вот хороший детский аккордеон тема актуальная.В основном по школам "убитые" вельтмейстеры,поиграв на которых пропадет желание заниматься и у самых влюбленных в музыку детей. По моему у этих инструментов болезнь - левая механика. Или в нашей школе они появились оооочень давно. Вот для детей нужен легкий инструмент. Поделитесь опытом- кто на чем обучает.


----------

